# Public land bird



## Ray D (Mar 25, 2017)

A buddy and I had the opportunity to slip out for a hunt this morning. Pretty quiet morning only hearing one gobble off the roost. We closed the distance but he went silent. This guy slid in with out making a sound. Boy did he put on a show.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 25, 2017)

Osceola??


----------



## Ray D (Mar 25, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Osceola??


Yes.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thats a big bird. What's your favorite way to cook em?


----------



## Ray D (Mar 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Thats a big bird. What's your favorite way to cook em?


Until recently, my favorite way was to slice up the breast and dust them with flour and seasoning and deep fry or pan fry em. About a week ago, my hunting buddy cooked some in a slow cooker and made sandwiches....fantastic! When I get the recipe I'll pos it up for you Marc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh yummy. Sounds delicious. I'm always looking for a new way to cook em up....
Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2017)

What kind of flower do you use? I guess one with heavy pollen if you dust it...

Just busting Ray, nice bird. Our last 2 were road kill, Jersey 'idjet' time 1, NYC, cracker, time 2. We vinegar par boiled (half white half apple) then slow cooked in NY Speedy sauce. The girls loved it, I'm not a vinegar fan so mine was bathed in horseradish to mask the taste.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> What kind of flower do you use? I guess one with heavy pollen if you dust it...
> 
> Just busting Ray, nice bird. Our last 2 were road kill, Jersey 'idjet' time 1, NYC, cracker, time 2. We vinegar par boiled (half white half apple) then slow cooked in NY Speedy sauce. The girls loved it, I'm not a vinegar fan so mine was bathed in horseradish to mask the taste.


j
Fixed it.....thanks. With the amount of pollen on my vehicle today, I probably could dust em with that. Sounds good.


----------



## Ray D (Mar 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh yummy. Sounds delicious. I'm always looking for a new way to cook em up....
> Thanks.


Marc, when does your season start?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2017)

April 26th....


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> What kind of flower do you use? I guess one with heavy pollen if you dust it...
> 
> Just busting Ray, nice bird. Our last 2 were road kill, Jersey 'idjet' time 1, NYC, cracker, time 2. We vinegar par boiled (half white half apple) then slow cooked in NY Speedy sauce. The girls loved it, I'm not a vinegar fan so mine was bathed in horseradish to mask the taste.



That sounds great! What's NY Speedy sauce!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 25, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Until recently, my favorite way was to slice up the breast and dust them with flour and seasoning and deep fry or pan fry em. About a week ago, my hunting buddy cooked some in a slow cooker and made sandwiches....fantastic! When I get the recipe I'll pos it up for you Marc.



Be sure to post it Ray...it sounds great! I've always just "chicken fried" them like you talk about!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> That sounds great! What's NY Speedy sauce!










There are a few flavors... I pulled these pics from the web, we sent out our last bottle to the kid on CO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 25, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Be sure to post it Ray...it sounds great! I've always just "chicken fried" them like you talk about!



http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/slow-cooker-turkey-breast


He just sent me the link. I hope I'm allowed to post links on here.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ray D said:


> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/slow-cooker-turkey-breast
> 
> 
> He just sent me the link. I hope I'm allowed to post links on here.


Sweet....I'll copy that tomorrow....thanx!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice Blacky you got there ! I 'm glad to see birds are dropping. Congratulations !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

